# Wire source?



## Froggy

The red and Black TM battery wires, I like to get 6 or 4 gauge, battery will be 5+ feet away from TM, you get that stuff at HD, Radio shack? just trying to go to the right store the first time, Thanks


----------



## perchin

You can buy it at HD around here. I wouldn't buy anything from radio shack........ I've found the same things they sell for cheaper every time somewhere else.
Another route is to look up the local electrical suppliers around you, like Grainger, All-Phase, Kendell electric, Graybar, Standard electric...... there are many.


----------



## russ010

You can get them in that length already made from places like Advance or Auto Zone


----------



## Froggy

Thanks, I like to call Advanced Auto, "retarded auto...." if you dont have to speak to anyone you'll be OK, however asking a question #-o


----------



## russ010

I really wouldn't use the wire at HD.. it's not really made for this type of wiring.

Auto is a little better, but marine tinned wire is the best. But I would go with the Auto stores if you can't get any of the marine stuff.

You can buy it by the foot, and get it pretty quick from https://www.genuinedealz.com - that's where I get all of my stuff from and they will make the cables for you if you know the lengths


----------



## perchin

russ010 said:


> I really wouldn't use the wire at HD.. it's not really made for this type of wiring.
> 
> Auto is a little better, but marine tinned wire is the best. But I would go with the Auto stores if you can't get any of the marine stuff.
> 
> You can buy it by the foot, and get it pretty quick from https://www.genuinedealz.com - that's where I get all of my stuff from and they will make the cables for you if you know the lengths



Actually 6ga Cobra cable is specifically designed for DC power, not so sure I know what you mean???


----------



## russ010

perchin said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wouldn't use the wire at HD.. it's not really made for this type of wiring.
> 
> Auto is a little better, but marine tinned wire is the best. But I would go with the Auto stores if you can't get any of the marine stuff.
> 
> You can buy it by the foot, and get it pretty quick from https://www.genuinedealz.com - that's where I get all of my stuff from and they will make the cables for you if you know the lengths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually 6ga Cobra cable is specifically designed for DC power, not so sure I know what you mean???
Click to expand...


Tinned copper wire lasts a helluva lot longer than non-tinned wire because each strand is dipped in tin. It will resist water corrosion and you'll have better conductivity (more power over the life of the cable). 

Non-tinned wire will over time oxidize which kills its' lifespan and you don't get as much amp flow. Ever had a car that wouldn't start until you cleaned off the terminals?

But yea, you are right that that wire was designed for DC power - but not marine use which is what I was referring to - sorry, I should have been a little more clear in my statement!


----------



## perchin

sorry if I rubbed ya the wrong way, I thought you were trying to say that cobra cable would not work. And further more I don't need a lecture in tinned cable considering I work for an electrical contractor. Froggy, If you plan on leaving your boat out in the elements uncovered for days on end then spend the extra money on tinned, if not than the less expensive cobra cable will be just fine. sheesh


----------



## russ010

dang bro, don't get your panties in a wad - you asked me a question and I replied with an answer so that guys who don't know that much about electrical components would understand, so I wasn't lecturing you. So don't take everything personal.


----------



## perchin

You read my post like you did and I read yours like I did.........simply put I'm not even upset...lol, This is another example of how text can read I guess. I even said sheesh like I was thinking with your exclamation point at the end was suppossed to mean you were peeeoooood.


----------



## perchin

And for the record panties can't get bunched when you wear bikini style... :LOL2:


----------



## russ010

that's not a mental image I wanted to imagine.... but I figured you were commando style when you go climbing up the towers... i had to go up a tower on an Omani Air Force base when I was overseas and you couldn't find the "boys" anywhere on me when I was up there, they ducked in for hiding!

it's funny.. i can jump out of planes all day long - but put me up in the air on the towers without a parachute and just a rigging belt... well, luckily I outrank everybody now so I don't climb the towers anymore to mess with microwave shots


----------



## bassnbrent

get a set of jumper cables buy some ends and walah youv got it


----------



## UtahBassKicker

bassnbrent said:


> get a set of jumper cables buy some ends and walah youv got it


Never thought of that, would it really work ok?


----------



## perchin

UtahBassKicker said:


> bassnbrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> get a set of jumper cables buy some ends and walah youv got it
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought of that, would it really work ok?
Click to expand...


I would not do that. Jumper cables are made for short term use, and would probably get extremely hot with the use of a troller. I'm not saying that it would not work just that I don't know how safe that would be. Besides a quality set of jumper cables cost more than you would spend on the wire anyways. I just got a pair last year that were $80.00 from car quest.


----------



## UtahBassKicker

perchin said:


> UtahBassKicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bassnbrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> get a set of jumper cables buy some ends and walah youv got it
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought of that, would it really work ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would not do that. Jumper cables are made for short term use, and would probably get extremely hot with the use of a troller. I'm not saying that it would not work just that I don't know how safe that would be. Besides a quality set of jumper cables cost more than you would spend on the wire anyways. I just got a pair last year that were $80.00 from car quest.
Click to expand...

Those must be some kickass jumpers!


----------



## perchin

Yes they are, I got the 25' ones They are 2ga. I think they are Mize brand heavy duty..... can't remember though.


----------



## Deadmeat

Russ,
Not to hijack this thread, but you jump out of airplanes too? I go back to 1971 and the HHH DZ. You?

D-4879
SCR 3039
WSCR 454
BASCR


----------



## russ010

my first 6 years (99-2006) I was a PJ in the Air Force.. .met my now wife in 2005 and decided to re-enlist in a different AFSC

all of my missions where Afghanistan in 2002-2003


----------



## Troutman3000

Both of you guys supply great knowledge and Russ never intends or comes off as being a know it all. He is the only guy I can count on to answer any question I got regardless of how stupid it is....


----------



## Deadmeat

Thanks, Russ. I just wondered if our paths had crossed somewhere at a drop zone. I guess not.


----------

